# Needed: Tips on buying scrap jewelry



## WallaceFish (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello all. Thanks to Samuel of Gold-N-Scrap I am now a member of this megasource of info. Also thanks to him, I was successfull on first attempt with the AR process. 3.7g from 72g of alloy. I wanted to do it again so I went on eBay and bought the cheapest, crapiest, junk jewelry I could find along with a few 14k pieces. My question is, can you folks give me some pointers on buying scrap jewelry on eBay? Beside all the karat stuff, I already know about that. I want to know if that stuff they sell as GP with no karat stamp has ANY Au content. Is it lucritive enough to even bother with eBay? Please feel free to throw up some random pointers as well. Oh and Sam if you are reading this, I am half tempted to use my first proceeds to fly out to the UK with my wife and thank you in person. I am still in shock that a perfect stranger would befriend me like that. I wish you nothing but the best and happy days in your future. If you EVER need help with anything you can call on me, I'll do my best.


----------



## martyn111 (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum WallaceFish



WallaceFish said:


> I am half tempted to use my first proceeds to fly out to the UK with my wife and thank you in person.



You will be wasting the proceeds of your first batch if you fly over here to the UK to see Samuel, as he is based on your side of the pond!!!

Ebay gold is always above spot price unless you are extremly lucky, even selling on there your profits are wiped out by the fees, so my advice would be to avoid ebay if you are buying or selling.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 23, 2012)

Wallace,

Welcome to the forum!

The best advice I can offer about buying on ebay is to be very careful. There are a lot of knowledgeable people buying there and there are very few bargains. Be sure you know what you're buying. Know that jewelry that is stamped 14 kt can legally be as low as 13 kt. Be sure you understand the difference between avoirdupois ounces and troy ounces and which one the seller is using. Have an idea of what your costs will be to process your purchases and how to deal with the waste stream.

Start reading everything you can on the forum. I promise it will be worth any effort you put into it. A great place to start is Steve's Guided Tour.

Good luck,
Dave


----------



## WallaceFish (Apr 23, 2012)

Dave, thanks for your input. Duly noted. I have been looking ALL over this forum and reading this and that. Been reading Her Highness' book, however it does not say anything about where to obtain your raw materials from. Or at least not that I have read yet. Martyn, I could have swore he saidhe was not in the US. I guess we'll find out if he replies to the thread. And is it just me, or does this particular imoticon :lol: creep anyone else out?


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 24, 2012)

Gentlemen, as far as I know, Samuel lives in Israel. 8) 

Phil


----------



## Geo (Apr 24, 2012)

martyn111 said:


> Ebay gold is always above spot price unless you are extremly lucky, even selling on there your profits are wiped out by the fees, so my advice would be to avoid ebay if you are buying or selling.



agreed. ebay is the worst possible source for material. a better idea is to print some cards or door hangers with what you are looking for and prices you are willing to pay and go to the low income to middle income side of town where people need money quick and leave the cards or door hangers on mail boxes or door handles or with an occupant.you may be very surprised at the outcome. check with local codes concerning door hangers. ive never heard of them being against code but it never hurts to check. also hit the downtown shopping garages and leave one under the driver side wiper blade, check on codes first as this may be a form of solicitation.


----------



## WallaceFish (Apr 24, 2012)

yeah, I am finding that a load of GP stuff i bought was worthless. No gold at all. Good thing i only paid $35. Live and learn.


----------



## joem (Apr 26, 2012)

> I am still in shock that a perfect stranger would befriend me like that


I can't help with your gold but you will find a lot of members who will help if you just ask. I know this from personal experience and I try in turn to do the same for other members.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 26, 2012)

The key to getting help from total strangers on this forum is to show that you are trying to learn--that you are not demanding to be shown. We get a large number of folks with an entitlement attitude here---most of whom are shown the door quite quickly. We have no need for those who refuse to help themselves, and more than enough time to share with those who try hard. It's simple, really!

Welcome to the forum. 

Harold


----------



## WallaceFish (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes Harold, I agree. One of the things that really T's me off are those that just want quick answers from those that have already put in the effort and done the work. It makes those with the knowhow reluctant to share because they can almost guarantee they won't be retuned the favor. Little by little I am getting tid-bits from this book. Pretty good read all-in-all. That way I am not asking questions about every aspect of the processes. However, when push comes to shove, I am just not the "book learning type". It doesn't cement in my brain like it does when I physically see it. The main cause of a few C's and D's back in school... hahaha.


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum WallaceFish.


----------



## joem (May 3, 2012)

Here is a good tip for you.
Watch this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHO_Dj2dAxE&feature=related


----------



## nickvc (May 3, 2012)

WallaceFish said:


> Yes Harold, I agree. One of the things that really T's me off are those that just want quick answers from those that have already put in the effort and done the work. It makes those with the knowhow reluctant to share because they can almost guarantee they won't be retuned the favor. Little by little I am getting tid-bits from this book. Pretty good read all-in-all. That way I am not asking questions about every aspect of the processes. However, when push comes to shove, I am just not the "book learning type". It doesn't cement in my brain like it does when I physically see it. The main cause of a few C's and D's back in school... hahaha.




One thing I can guarantee is if it's your money your losing you will read books, study and learn.
Stick at it you will get there, learning is fun when it earns you money


----------



## philddreamer (May 3, 2012)

> learning is fun when it earns you money



Yes indeed, brother Nick, yes indeed! 8) 

Phil


----------



## LibertyRising (May 5, 2012)

Welcome! I suggest getting cards and going to Pawn shops. Sometimes they are already getting really good prices but you would be suprised at how may are selling to rip offs like "Dollars for Gold" :roll: In such a case it's easy to beat the price. Make sure you have cards though...they always ask. So what are you paying for your scrap. I buy and sell right now although I still hope to advance to refining one day. I won't sell on Ebay anymore. They are raising there fees yet again :evil:


----------



## Oz (May 12, 2012)

joem said:


> Here is a good tip for you.
> Watch this video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHO_Dj2dAxE&feature=related


That was slick.
Thieves everywhere.


----------

